# Any remote codes for SV2000?



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I purchased an SV2000 a year ago at Wal-mart. It is a 19" with built in DVD player. I have a Samsung tivo with I moved upstairs because I am getting an HD DVR installed in my basement on Tuesday.

Are there any codes to program the Tivo remote to work with the t.v.? I'm not looking for DVD functions. I'm just looking for Power and Volume. There is nothing listed under the remote settings on the Tivo. The back of the tv says in fine print distributed by Funai corporation. I tried the Funai codes and they don't work


----------

